# Side shooter vs corn thief



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Been after this guy for two days already always seems to give me the slip so today I gave him the slip living this design by bill hays


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Good shooting! Yep, those little guys can be quite challenging.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Yes , I'm liking the Sideshooter also .


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Looks like you have been feeding him well. That is a very healthy looking entree!


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Heavy little rascal


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

great shooing my friend....you feed'um get them good and fat...so you will have plenty of meat in the pan~~AKAOldmiser


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

is this a new design from Bill


----------



## New dog old tricks (Jun 13, 2013)

What size ammo you throw at that bloke? I hear they can me hard buggers.


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

New dog old tricks said:


> What size ammo you throw at that bloke? I hear they can me hard buggers.


 10 mil lead


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

bigron said:


> is this a new design from Bill


 na not really


----------

